# Où sont stockés les mails de Mail ?



## jacques_dh (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour !
Pour des raisons juridico-professionnelles, j'aimerais sauvegarder tout le dossier où sont enregistrés les mails de Mail.app.
Dans le bon vieux temps, c'était dans ~/Library/Mail ... avec Mountain Lion, je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur ces mails, resp. sur leur dossier.
Il s'agit des mails d'un compte IMAP, mails enregistrés sur l'ordinateur; Mail 6.2, ML 10.8.2.
Merci !   Jacques


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 sous Moutain Lion, c'est dans ~/Library/Mail/V2.

Mais la Bibliothèque est masquée : dans le Finder, barre de menu, cliquer sur "Aller" puis presser la touche Alt : la Bibliothèque apparait dans la liste.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

C'est toujours dans le même dossier,  sauf que ta bibliothèque est masquée (depuis Lion).
Pour la voir : dans le Finder, menu _Aller_ avec la touche *alt* enfoncée, ça te permet de démasquer l'item Bibliothèque.


----------



## jacques_dh (12 Novembre 2012)

Parfait, merci !
Jacques


----------



## tom dom (22 Décembre 2013)

Merci également !
Je découvre Mac OS, venant de PC, et certains astuces de ce type à connaître absolument.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2013)

jacques_dh a dit:


> l'ordinateur; Mail 6.2, ML 10.8.*2.*
> Merci !   Jacques



ML 10.8.*2.???

*cliquer mise à jour
t'as des maj ML en retard
ou aller prendre la maj combinée
(d'ailleurs c'est sans doute la combinée qui te sera offerte en cliquant mise à jour)


----------



## Lio70 (22 Décembre 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Mais la Bibliothèque est masquée : dans le Finder, barre de menu, cliquer sur "Aller" puis presser la touche Alt : la Bibliothèque apparait dans la liste.


Je ne connaissais pas cette astuce! Merci de l'avoir mentionnée.
Jusqu'à présent, je rendais la bibliothèque visible par la commande "chflags nohidden" sur le dossier Bibliothèque, via le Terminal.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas cette astuce! Merci de l'avoir mentionnée.
> Jusqu'à présent, je rendais la bibliothèque visible par la commande "chflags nohidden" sur le dossier Bibliothèque, via le Terminal.


et  autre astuce ( connue)
 une fois biblio visible dans le finder

tu peux glisser déposer cette biblio dans....
ta colonne laterale finder
=> accès *permanent

*


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu peux glisser déposer cette biblio dans....
> ta colonne laterale finder
> => accès *permanent
> 
> *


Ou alors dans la partie supérieure d'une fenêtre du Finder, au choix


----------



## Powerdom (22 Décembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> ML 10.8.*2.???
> 
> *cliquer mise à jour
> t'as des maj ML en retard
> ...



En même temps ce message à plus de un an


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> En même temps ce message à plus de un an


merci Oeildaiglix


----------



## Cartier Libre (13 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais rincer mon MacBook Pro en le formatant complètement pour lui donner un coup de neuf car il commence à ramer...
Mais j'ai un petit problème avec Mail : Comment puis-je sauvegarder le tri et l'arborescence de mes mails et de mes archives ? 

J'ai fait une sauvegarde Time Machine, mais j'ai peur que mes tris d'archives n'y apparaissent pas quand je recopierai le fichier V2 (donc perdues) ou que mes 4 mails soient désordonnées et reviennent à Zéro.

Il m'est impossible de trier tout ça de nouveau car je l'ai fait au fur et à mesure durant des années : On peut y compter des milliers de mails classés dans plein de dossiers différents dans le logiciel Mail.
Il me faudrait pouvoir m'assurer de copier-coller tout mes mails tel qu'ils sont classés sans risque de les perdre.

Merci d'avance 

Émilie


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2014)

il y a plein de facons de " nettoyer" un mac qui rame AVANT d'envisager la reinstall à zero
( plein de fils)

par ailleurs si tu as des sauvegardes time machine et qu'elles sont OK , t'as aucune raison de flipper , tu remets 

ceci dit et c'est en complement du préambule reformatage ET remise de fichiers TM peuvent ..recréer la situation de " ramage"  si ce sont les fichiers en queestion la cause...
et SOUVENT un mac rame à cause de fichiers de session pas top
( corruption avec le temps , issus de plusieurs  upgrades etc etc)


----------



## lazarusbf (23 Avril 2014)

Tiens je m'immisce dans la conversation, je voulais justement demander comment faire un backup de tous les mails importants que je garde pour le boulot (au cas où on me vole mon MBP ou qu'il passe l'arme à gauche). 
Sans passer par Time Machine, c'est possible d'en faire une copie que je placerais dans un cloud ou sur une clé usb ? Via une applic' ou même sans applic ?
Merci



(MBP - 10.6.8)


----------



## gmaa (23 Avril 2014)

Il y a Export qui créée un .mbox pour la boîte sélectionnée.

Hélas rien de bien commode en général pour ce service pourtant, a priori, essentiel!
À mon avis le produit n'est pas fini où je n'ai pas "tout compris"...


----------



## lazarusbf (23 Avril 2014)

Si je vais sur mon dossier 'boulot' dans Mail (où sont rangés tous mes mails importants), que je clique droit et BAL/archiver la boite aux lettres, je me retrouve avec un fichier MBOX de 4Mo, est-ce que tout y serait et je peux alors le dupliquer sur un autre support ?
Le but évidemment étant de pouvoir rapatrier le texte de tous les mails dans cette boite et de les consulter/pouvoir imprimer.


----------



## gmaa (23 Avril 2014)

C'est un fichier...
Importer le .mbox va récréer la boîte.

Mais je n'ai jamais fait d'une machine à une autre...

J'imagine qu'il doit falloir fournir le bons mots de passe.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2014)

autre stratégie *très* simple

créer un compte email  imap dans un bon service

l'intégrer à Mail
dans Mail selectionner les messages giga importants à preserver- archiver 
puis  menu Mail du haut ou click droit  COPIER ( pas déplacer , copier)  dans des BAL Mail  de ce compte 2.
Terminé

les messages seront intégralement copiés dans le compte 2
( et donc en ligne sur un espace independant du boulot ou du mac)

-
selon le service et réglage utilisé pour le compte boulot
on peut "déplacer" au lieu de " copier" 
selon les services ( et réglages) une copie reste ( ou pas ) sur le compte original


----------



## lazarusbf (24 Avril 2014)

J'ai un compte Gmail, ça pourrait le faire ?

Sinon, mon fichier Mbox, il contient bien tous mes mails en intégralité ? Pcq si oui, il suffit que je l'envoie dans un des clouds que j'ai et le tour est joué, non ?
(à condition que je sache réimporter ce fichier Mbox dans Mail en cas de besoin)


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2014)

ben fais les deux !
et dans des services ou comptes differents 

sans aller jusqu'à l'hyper trophie , 2714 sauvegardes de sauvegardes de sauvegarde ...

 ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans un même panier
reste un principe de base


----------



## weex (17 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous, j'espère que ce post est toujours actif car je suis sacrément dans la merde...

Le disk OS de mon ancien macbook sur lequel sont stockées toutes mes correspondances mails, ne boot plus.
Impossible de booter avec.
Or, comment vais-je pouvoir récupérer les correspondances mails dessus ?  Si je ne peux pas booter ?
Puisque les mails stockés, n'apparaitront pas ?
Du moins je ne sait pas ou les faire apparaitres, en tant que disque externe ? est-ce que c'est possible ?  

Urgent
Merci ! ! !  ; -)

Joyeux noel, mais pour le moment, c'est pas joyeux du tout.

weex


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2016)

Es-tu certain que tes mails ne sont pas stockés sur iCloud accessible via n'importe quel Mac ou PC par le biais de ton Apple ID ?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2016)

Idéalement il te faudrait un autre disque dur bootable.
Démarrer dessus.
Installer un logiciel soit pour réparer le dd soit pour récupérer les données :

Pour tenter de réparer le dd : Diskwarrior ou bien Techtool pro

Pour tenter de récupérer les données : Datarescue ou bien Photorec ou encore Stellar Phoenix® Mac Data Recovery


Mais tu peux aussi essayer de démarrer ton dd en mode sans échec et nous dire si tu y arrives.
Tu peux aussi faire un fsck -fy


----------

